# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Định để dành, nhưng thôi khoe luôn Homemade micro lathe machine.

## mpvmanh

Con này là ông kĩ sư ngưòi Đức chế. Nay đã thuộc về em.

----------

hoangmobiado, Khongnickname, Nam CNC

----------


## vuthanh

bác nhiều đồ chơi thế

----------

